# Halo vs Anavar



## Freddykreuger89 (Oct 14, 2014)

For all those who have used both before, which is better for strength, vascularity and hardness? Also please tell your experiences with them


----------



## Amozoc (Oct 14, 2014)

If you have money go for var . Drol its good but very harsh to the liver 


Sent from my iPhone using VPN Shield


----------



## jcar1016 (Nov 22, 2014)

These two are so far apart in their effects and usage its rather difficult to compare. What kind of gains are you hoping for and how much experience do you have with AAS?


----------



## raysd21 (Nov 22, 2014)

Var is fucking expensive and usually not even legit.  It's either winstrol or low dose dbol.  Not worth the risk.  You really need to do some investigating to make sure your var is the real deal.  Real var will go for $100 a gram.  Running it at 100mg a day minimum for a red blooded male with balls and $$$ will cost you about $1000 for a 3 month cycle.  Not worth it.  

Unless you know a guy who buys powder and makes his own orals...


----------



## ROID (Nov 22, 2014)

Thank God i know a guy.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 22, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Var is fucking expensive and usually not even legit.  It's either winstrol or low dose dbol.  Not worth the risk.  You really need to do some investigating to make sure your var is the real deal.  Real var will go for $100 a gram.  Running it at 100mg a day minimum for a red blooded male with balls and $$$ will cost you about $1000 for a 3 month cycle.  Not worth it.
> 
> Unless you know a guy who buys powder and makes his own orals...



AY var is legit and nowhere near that cost bro.


----------



## Riles (Nov 22, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> AY var is legit and nowhere near that cost bro.



You are correct sir!!!


----------



## BadGas (Nov 22, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Var is fucking expensive and usually not even legit.  It's either winstrol or low dose dbol.  Not worth the risk.  You really need to do some investigating to make sure your var is the real deal.  Real var will go for $100 a gram.  Running it at 100mg a day minimum for a red blooded male with balls and $$$ will cost you about $1000 for a 3 month cycle.  Not worth it.
> 
> Unless you know a guy who buys powder and makes his own orals...



Glad I know a guy...


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 22, 2014)

ROID said:


> Thank God i know a guy.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership





BadGas said:


> Glad I know a guy...


That's weird.....I know a fucking guy too....


----------



## jovcar (Nov 23, 2014)

Of the two , Halo for me. Ratsd21 is right I use 100 2.5ml a day and got very little from it.


----------



## strongman760 (Nov 23, 2014)

Halo is better for something such as powerlifting where your looking to gain strength and no weight but I have never gotten much size from it. Var is one of my favorites if you get good Var you don't need too much to see good results and I usually gain a little strength and some good lean weight and a little more vascular.


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 23, 2014)

I got some liquid var before that ended up being winny .My knees still fucking hurt.


----------



## SFW (Nov 23, 2014)

Nothing will make you stronger than halotest. Not even anadrol compared for me.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 23, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> I'm surprised Z was kind enough to put any hormone at all in the pills.



Lmao!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Nov 24, 2014)

wants to move this thread but can't


*frustrated*


----------



## Glycomann (Feb 21, 2015)

Var is a much better anabolic.  Halotestin is very androgenic. it's almost no weight gain, rock hardness and strength. Var will make you somewhat harder but you will gain more lean mass and there will be a mild fat burning effect.


----------



## PELLETHEAD (Feb 23, 2015)

Me too! I thought I would need a walking device for about two weeks. Halo has a special spot in my new gear likes


----------



## s2h (Feb 27, 2015)

rambo99 said:


> That's weird.....I know a fucking guy too....



i know the guy who knows the guy who knows the guy...how about that


----------



## UberJedi (Feb 27, 2015)

Real Var doesn't need to be run so high. Look to the older guys from the 90s when they could get the shit from the doc. High doses come from under dosed gear.


----------



## CoolioFoolio (Mar 18, 2015)

From those who HAVE used Halo what were the side effects you experienced and also what were your results? Im thinking of adding it to a cycle in the near future but I have read some not so good things about it.


----------



## Riles (Oct 22, 2015)

charles bronson has a really entertaining Halo log over at ASF, its worth a read and fairly informative as well


----------



## drealdeal (Oct 23, 2015)

Riles said:


> charles bronson has a really entertaining Halo log over at ASF, its worth a read and fairly informative as well


i miss charlie b. but with that said his halo account is an awesome and informative read

HAMMER-ANABOLICS@countermail.com


----------



## 000CHAMP000 (Jan 3, 2016)

Real var unless you just want strength then halo


----------



## domestic-supply (Jan 17, 2016)

First of all Freddy never asked anything about the drol. 
Secondly you cant compare apples to oranges.
There is huge difference between Halo and Anavar.



Amozoc said:


> If you have money go for var . Drol its good but very harsh to the liver
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VPN Shield


----------



## werewolf (Mar 22, 2016)

I'd rather go with var (oxaver or whatever)  if having enough $.


----------



## Texasmade (Apr 10, 2016)

Var works good for me good vascularity and hardness as far as straight it's not very noticeable for me but I don't try to brake pr's either
halo was too strong for me I started having back pain and tightness with in a few weeks so I cut it out.


----------



## 187Infidel (Jun 2, 2016)

I always felt that anavar is a woman's drug and too weak for males to really rely on to build strength. Go with D-bol's instead..


----------

